# Lights L16 Camera Packs DSLR Quality and Capability Into a Pocket-Sized Device



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 8, 2015)

```
<em>Light Introduces the First Multi-Aperture Computational Camera</em></p>
<p><strong>Core News Facts:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Today, Light (www.light.co) launched the L16, a camera that combines advanced optics with powerful software, making beautiful photos more accessible than ever before.</li>
<li>The L16 is the first multi-aperture computational camera that packs DSLR quality and capability into a device that fits in your pocket. The L16 is smaller, lighter, less expensive, and provides better image quality than any camera in its price class.</li>
<li>Light’s innovative technology flattens and re-directs the optical components in the camera, allowing for a sleek and streamlined design.</li>
<li>The L16 works by firing multiple cameras at multiple focal lengths simultaneously, then computationally fuses the images together to create a single high-quality image up to 52 megapixels.</li>
<li>By shooting an image at multiple focal lengths, the L16 captures more data in every shot, allowing you to enjoy the moment, and make adjustments, like depth-of-field, later.</li>
<li>With the L16, anyone can shoot, edit and share high-quality photos from a single device.</li>
<li>Additionally, the L16 is a fraction of the weight and size of comparable DSLR cameras, making it radically portable and travel-friendly, while being as easy to use as a smartphone camera.</li>
<li>Compared to professional-grade cameras that often require multiple lenses and add-ons, the L16 requires no additional equipment.</li>
</ul>
<p> </p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-22789 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/light-logo-white-gray-low-res-1.png'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/light-logo-white-gray-low-res-1-168x168.png" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="light-logo-white-gray-low-res-1" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/lightl16.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/lightl16-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="lightl16" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/Light-L16-16-cameras-in-one-3.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/Light-L16-16-cameras-in-one-3-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="Light-L16-16-cameras-in-one-3" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/Light-L16-16-cameras-in-one.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/Light-L16-16-cameras-in-one-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="Light-L16-16-cameras-in-one" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/L16-BACK-UI-1.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/L16-BACK-UI-1-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="L16-BACK-UI-1" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/Light-L16-16-cameras-in-one-2.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/Light-L16-16-cameras-in-one-2-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="Light-L16-16-cameras-in-one-2" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/L16-BAG-CLOSEUP.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/L16-BAG-CLOSEUP-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="L16-BAG-CLOSEUP" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/ZOOM-35mm-1.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/ZOOM-35mm-1-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="Light image exporter" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/ZOOM-70mm-1.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/ZOOM-70mm-1-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="Light image exporter" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/ZOOM-150mm-1.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/ZOOM-150mm-1-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="Light image exporter" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/DEPTHOFFIELD-1.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/DEPTHOFFIELD-1-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="Light image exporter" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/LOWLIGHT-1.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/LOWLIGHT-1-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="Light image exporter" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<p>All images // Courtesy: Light (<a href="http://light.co/">http://light.co/</a>)</p>
<p> </p>
<p><strong>Key features of the L16 include:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Integrated 35mm-150mm optical zoom</li>
<li>DSLR-quality high-resolution images</li>
<li>Exceptional low-light performance</li>
<li>Low image noise</li>
<li>Fine depth of field control</li>
<li>Five-inch, easy-to-use touch-screen interface with on-device editing and social network sharing</li>
<li>The L16 will retail for $1,699 and ship in late summer 2016. A limited quantity will be available for pre-order through November 6 at a special price of $1,299 at <a href="https://light.co/" target="_blank">https://light.co/</a>.</li>
<li>Light was founded in 2013 by Dave Grannan, CEO, and Rajiv Laroia, CTO, whose backgrounds in mobile technology and passion for photography inspired them to reimagine photography.</li>
<li>For more information on the Light L16 Camera launch, please visit the Light blog at <a href="https://spot.light.co/Light-L16-Camera-Launch" target="_blank">https://spot.light.co/Light-L16-Camera-Launch</a></li>
</ul>
<p> </p>
<p><iframe src="https://player.vimeo.com/video/141273851" width="728" height="409" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="allowfullscreen"></iframe></p>
<p> </p>
<p><iframe src="https://player.vimeo.com/video/141273968" width="728" height="409" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="allowfullscreen"></iframe></p>
```


----------



## sanj (Oct 8, 2015)

If they fulfill their promises then this will be remarkable. 
(Lots of lenses to clean though!)


----------



## 3kramd5 (Oct 8, 2015)

Cool, I've been wondering about this product for a while. It's far more interesting to me than Lytro's.


----------



## horshack (Oct 8, 2015)

The folded optics aspect is very cool.


----------



## clicstudio (Oct 8, 2015)

now this is interesting... I've been hoping for multiple sensors for a long time. the dynamic range of this thing must be amazing and that's one thing even professional SLR's can't do.
I think I am going to reserve one.
I like the fact that they made it look like a smart phone. People are more use to the ergonomics of phones than cameras now. And if i see correctly, there is a glass or plastic front so cleaning should be easier than individual small lenses...
I'm excited!


----------



## RobertG. (Oct 9, 2015)

The concept is interesting but the images are not. The test pictures still look like from a P&S or smartphone. Even in this small size they look terrible. A 5 year old 1000D with the kit lens makes better ones and costs just 1/5 of the price. It's an expensive gimmick...


----------



## pedro (Oct 9, 2015)

I just read the legal section of the website, and I wonder if I correctly understood paragraph* 10 Limited Warranty* and 11 Limitation on Liability. https://light.co/legal

Does paragraph 10 actually imply, that you cannot count on any product warranty once you order this new cam concept? Thank you for all your help in reading comprehension towards a non native english speaker.


----------



## yorgasor (Oct 9, 2015)

This is an interesting concept. This particular camera obviously won't be replacing my Canon DSLRs, but I am interested in seeing where this goes in the future and what other benefits it brings to the table (beyond providing multiple lenses in a small package).


----------



## 3kramd5 (Oct 9, 2015)

pedro said:


> I just read the legal section of the website, and I wonder if I correctly understood paragraph* 10 Limited Warranty* and 11 Limitation on Liability. https://light.co/legal
> 
> Does paragraph 10 actually imply, that you cannot count on any product warranty once you order this new cam concept? Thank you for all your help in reading comprehension towards a non native english speaker.



I think they're saying you're basically buying a prototype. It's cute that they think they can disclaim statutory obligations, though.


----------



## scyrene (Oct 9, 2015)

"DSLR-quality" - naturally meaningless, so it can't be challenged, but really? However great this is, however innovative - DSLR-quality is really pushing it.


----------



## bholliman (Oct 31, 2015)

RobertG. said:


> The concept is interesting but the images are not. The test pictures still look like from a P&S or smartphone. Even in this small size they look terrible. A 5 year old 1000D with the kit lens makes better ones and costs just 1/5 of the price. It's an expensive gimmick...



Yeah, I thought the pictures less than interesting. I could take better with my phone.

It will be interesting to see how this technology develops (or doesn't).


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 31, 2015)

Photography is about the capture of light.... A lens with an 80mm entrance is going to capture 100 times as much light as an 8mm lens..... High quality glass well spaced out will distort less than plastic sandwiched together...

DSLR quality? Yeah..... Right......


----------



## meywd (Oct 31, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> Photography is about the capture of light.... A lens with an 80mm entrance is going to capture 100 times as much light as an 8mm lens..... High quality glass well spaced out will distort less than plastic sandwiched together...
> 
> DSLR quality? Yeah..... Right......



+1, really wish there was a way to report such claims, better than a 5D....


----------

